
Metaphors in Negotiation - Goladus
http://adrr.com/adr4/metaphor.htm
======
Goladus
Actually using these techniques is difficult and takes a lot of practice, even
though most of us do it to some extent by accident.

One of the keys is to use what Psychologists call "Miller's Law" to identify
the dominant metaphor being used by the other party. Miller's Law says "In
order to understand what another person is saying, you must assume that it is
true, and try to imagine what it could be true of."

